# Carrying a Stick on a Flight?



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

Does anyone regularly carry a walking stick when they fly? I called United Airlines today to ask about their policy on walking sticks and got a very indecisive answer. The woman told me that if it's "really important to me" I can take the stick onboard. I asked her to define "really important" and she couldn't say. She just said I had to ask and if they didn't allow it on the plane, they would have to check it for me.

What are your experiences?


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Maybe you could ship the stick to your destination?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you could make a 2 piece stick to fit into your case. fitments are readily available


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Will have the same problem at the end of the year , I am doing a dog portrait stick for my daughters friend in Buffalo NY and she will be taking it over, so watching with interest to all the replies.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I did a bit of checking on this and can't get any real clear info, but it seems hollow metal sticks such as trekking poles or sticks with spike ferrules are particularly frowned on. Now I'm not sure about Length but it appears that a simple wooden stick is OK. Of coarse now that I've said that it's probably completely different!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm sure you can demonstrate how necessary it really is.


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

You'll have different responses at different airports. Most recently(5-27)I wasn't allowed to board with a ball end stick...they actually expected me to surrender the walking stick to them. Fortunately my wife had not left the facility and I was able to call her to come retrieve my stick. Security followed her all the way back to the car and watched her drive away. This was my 1st attempt with a ball end stick. On previous occasions I've always been questioned. The heavier the stick the more scrutiny. I think they're just concerned that if a mishap occurs it may impale someone as if you might used it as a weapon. Don't take a stick you're not prepared to surrender unless you have a backup plan.Good Luck


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You can get 4 x 4 x 72 inch shipping tubes on amazon. The one I got was a pack of 5 for $21. Raped the stick in bubble rap and boxed it and checked it on the plane. It is hard to even get on a plane with a cane. While I understand the TSA has a job to do. But they have some people that are just power hungry nuts.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I flew last year and took my stick with me. I made it look like it was my walking aid. At security they will ask if you need 
An aid to walk through and will supply you with one of theirs if you say yes while yours will go on the belt to be screened for that sword
or hidden dagger. Then more than likely on you go stick in hand on to the craft where it will get stowed in overhead bin. 
That has been my experience flying with sticks.

Cheers


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

This crops up from timer to time the two /three piece stick for travelling

interesting article for those who wish to travel with a stick in the British stick making magazine using different fixtures .on how to fit them and using different material to cover joints and strengthen them ,All ready available over here Article by Peter Hatherell

For those interested in this type of stick vist Keith Pickering website ( http//www.thestickman.co/shanks.htm#screwjiont) he has a few tips on joining an gluing the threaded rods into one of the brass screws


----------



## Tom Gustafson (Apr 14, 2016)

I've learned a few things since making this post a while back. First, I traveled from MN to Boston with a stick for my son and had no trouble at all getting through security. They treated it very routinely. I went to the airport before traveling and asked about the stick and they said it's fine as long as there is not a hidden sword in it or a spike on it. On the planes, I simply put it in the overhead bin. I was also advised that if I had a window seat, I could keep it next to me.

I made a stick for a friend of my son's who lives in Denmark. He recently traveled home with his stick and had no trouble on an international flight. So I can say that it looks like airports are pretty stick-friendly. You also get lots of interesting looks while walking around with a stick as well as some compliments. Just be careful in crowded places, though. I was holding mine horizontally and turned too quickly, striking a man who was trying to rush past me. He didn't seem pleased.

Regarding shipping, I've been shipping finished and unfinished sticks for my business, and I make my own cardboard "tubes" which are actually triangles. I find long pieces of cardboard and cut them about 16" wide. I score the cardboard so I can fold four 4" lengths to make a triangle, with the fourth section folding over the first. When taped shut, this makes a really nice box for the stick. I've had no trouble so far shipping sticks this way.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Re stick UK to US,

My daughter rang the airline and said she would be walking on with a stick and said it is approx 1.5 meters (60 inch) long, their answer was that they cannot contest sticks /walking aids unless a sword type stick. As prev. mentioned in great dane post put the less dangerous looking topper on and headed for the airport (Manchester International Airport UK) she said no probs at all in fact the airport security were very helpful asking if she was ok without the stick as it went through scanner as the have sticks they loan out if needed, in all a better experience than going through stickless.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

that's worth knowing .was wondering if they would allow them on flights


----------

